# St. Patricks Day



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Besides those on duty...



Do you guys go out to drink on St. Patrick's Day?

I might be going to South Boston again this year, and I was wondering if there are any other cool spots in MA to hang out on that day..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I love this place Robin, and it gets you out of the city. Very comfortable Irish bar.
http://www.theemeraldrose.com/

For years I went to the Black Rose downtown, but its too far now that I'm up in NH and I hate city traffic.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

southe is my home town!! so that is where i will be all weekend i hope!! i will start at the quit man and work my way to murphys law on L st.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Slightly off topic but if you are ever down south for St. Patties Day, Savannah, GA has pretty decent gathering. I was impressed.:alcoholi:


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

On March 18th right before the parade in Southie I have tickets to the see the Dropkick Murphys at the IBEW in Dorchester for their Acoustic Brunch. I am still trying to get tickets for the St. Patricks day show on the 17th, but if not I will be at the bar all night until I have to struggle to get their in the morning. I believe the Guiness will be a great motivator.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

JakeDodge said:


> On March 18th right before the parade in Southie I have tickets to the see the Dropkick Murphys at the IBEW in Dorchester for their Acoustic Brunch. I am still trying to get tickets for the St. Patricks day show on the 17th, but if not I will be at the bar all night until I have to struggle to get their in the morning. I believe the Guiness will be a great motivator.


at least the guiness will keep you worm!!!


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

Try Doyles in JP, great place to spend the High Holy Day. 
FYI, no Column leading the parade, or opening for the Dropkick Murphy's as the band is leaving for Ireland on tuesday.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey is anyone interested to do a St. Patrick's day motorcycle Ride to Southie?

The parade starts at 1pm, and I intend to do a little riding around southie before the parade and get a good spot to watch the parade.

I would say we get in before the road closes and find a place to park and watch the parade. Then go for drinks after.

I think *USMCMP5811* might be interested in that...

Let me know.!


----------



## 1968SS (Nov 27, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> It's all a weather thing right now Robin, Looks like it's going to be cold on Sunday. Only about 32 with wind chills so I'm not sure if i want to realy fire up the scoot and ride the 50 minutes into Boston and then another 50 back in that cold, but I'm still debating that....


Make sure you hook your plow up to the front fender first, snow's coming Friday/Saturady.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I'll be out n about this weekend in the South Shore area. Don't know if i'll make it into Boston though.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

best spot is someone's house on the parade route.  
</IMG>


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

We are having a benefit on St. Patricks day for my brother in-law at our local K of C. There will be bands and food. We called it St. Poutry's day. (incase some people may be a little slow his last name is Poutry)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I normally stay home and do nothing.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm staying home and making a seven course Irish supper: a six pack of Guinness and a potato. 

Like the Chieftains said: "Boil the breakfast early"...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

I have to work, I make the same mistake every year and don't check the vacation book until it's too late.

I absolutely hate working that night, it's worse than New Year's Eve. I give Irish drunks a very quick hook, I predict our cell block will be filled by 10pm.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

ill be having a good time


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Manchester NH on Sunday....That's where you'll find me! Few other parties in the meantime. Happy St. Pat's Day all!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

southie Boston on Sunday


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Pittsfield, Tonight until Sunday...


----------



## Cartman (Mar 3, 2006)

Since I'll probably be snowed in, I picked up a 12 pack of Guiness today to enjoy this weekend.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

KozmoKramer said:


> For years I went to the Black Rose downtown, but its too far now that I'm up in NH and I hate city traffic.


GREAT great bar.

I'll be getting out of work at 8am, driving to Logan, getting a drink, then flying/driving to Myrtle Beach. Not really a festive area for Irish probably but we'll make do:mrgreen:


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Why don't we monitor the weather and this forum on Saturday night.

If it really snows and its cold, we'll call off the ride and those that want to around southie that want to meet up for drinks can meet up.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Will be in Southie on Sunday. But the drinkin starts friday @7pm and a nice boiled dinner on Sat @ the Galway House in JP. Git your IRISH ON!!!!!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> GREAT great bar.
> 
> I'll be getting out of work at 8am, driving to Logan, getting a drink, then flying/driving to Myrtle Beach. Not really a festive area for Irish probably but we'll make do:mrgreen:


Not too far from Savannah. It would be worth the trip, I'm serial  .


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

No matter who the weather goes, I'll still be in southie for st pattie's day.

Anyway, if you are interested in coming, I can PM you my phone number and you can confirm whether it is go or no go..

For those that are coming to southie, wanna meet up with the bikers (Or just other members) for the parade?

Robin


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

What time is the parade in Southie?


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

look like im going to VT with soem of the guys for the weekend for some skiing .. sucks wish i was in southie


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I have to work, I make the same mistake every year and don't check the vacation book until it's too late.
> 
> I absolutely hate working that night, it's worse than New Year's Eve. I give Irish drunks a very quick hook, I predict our cell block will be filled by 10pm.


Drunk Irishmen in Quincy? Well that's a stretch...

I'm actually on active duty playing Army with a bunch of Irish wannabees...I'll miss the parades back home.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

May the morning sun embrace you
'n fill your heart with song
bring lots of love and friendships
to last your whole life long

May everyday bring laughter
'n joy within your soul
health is what I wish you
never to grow old

May you always have your freedom
walking paths of life
free from care and worry
an ending to all strife

May you find that pot of gold
with Blessings from above
I'm sending luck and rainbows
'n sealed it with a hug

May you be in Heaven a half hour before the Devil knows you're dead!

The luck of the Irish be with you today and always!

Happy St. Patrick's Day, My Friend!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

SinePari said:


> Drunk Irishmen in Quincy? Well that's a stretch...


It's been known to happen. 

That's also the one day of the year I break-out my old school orange rain coat, and wear it all night, regardless of the weather.

Bonus points for anyone who can figure out the symbolism.......


----------



## RCS (Jan 3, 2005)

Delta,

Isn't orange an offensive color to the Irish? The correct colors of the Irish flag are Green White and *GOLD. *


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

frank said:


> What time is the parade in Southie?


Parade in Southie is 1pm, but if we want to have a masscops meetup, we should meet earlier.

I actually plan to ride (motorcycle) to southie, so I plan to get there way earlier, like 9am to ride around and then get breakfast and coffee...

This is of course if the weather permits. If there is no snow, and its above 34 degrees outside, I'd be up for riding to southie...

I can have accurate road conditions from guys at District C-6.

So if you are interested to meet up for riding, please PM me.

And if you want to meet up for the parade, for those living in southie or go to the parade every year, please suggest some good places and times to meet up.


----------



## copper24 (Oct 24, 2006)

The Old Court in Lowell is a good place!!


----------



## 2boxers (Mar 21, 2006)

I am Going to the Dropkick Murphys show at avalon tonight and will be having a party at my place on saturday night


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> It's been known to happen.
> 
> That's also the one day of the year I break-out my old school orange rain coat, and wear it all night, regardless of the weather.
> 
> Bonus points for anyone who can figure out the symbolism.......


It's symbolic of being a troublemaker! Good job!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

In 1690 William of Orange, supported by Danish troops, defeated the forces of King James II at the Battle of the Boyne which led to Protestant-British domination of Ireland until 1921. Thus waving orange in the face of an Irishman is as dangerous as waving a red flag at a bull.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

RCS said:


> Isn't orange an offensive color to the Irish?


I'm merely expressing my pride as a Protestant, if anyone takes offense then that's their problem.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I too will be wearing orange today, like every saint patty's day.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

So JoinNH and Delta, are you two anti-Irish, Pro-Protestant or both?


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

I was in Southie just now, and the streets are clear, and I think the parade is a go!

The road is surprisingly salt and sand free, and dry too, but it might be pretty cold tomorrow.

I'm still trying to gather people going to the parade to meet up.

And probably nor wear orange, unless you are on duty, wearing your reversible jacket.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> It's been known to happen.
> 
> That's also the one day of the year I break-out my old school orange rain coat, and wear it all night, regardless of the weather.
> 
> Bonus points for anyone who can figure out the symbolism.......


Delta, I've always worn orange on SPD, since I was a little kid...my grandmother insisted on it!

Granted that's not as "unhealthy" as swanning through southie wearing orange.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

they are clearing the roads for the parade route this morning , so it looks like the parade is a go.

still lots of ice and snow , combine that with heavy drinking and the EMS people will be busy all day along with the usual broken noses and lacerations


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Leaving for southie on my motorcycle now.

If you want to meet up, give me a call.

Can someone tell me how to upload photos to the members gallery?

I can't seem to be able to do it now.



















Some pictures from the parade today


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

More Photos.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

This image limit is getting annoying.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Some More pics


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Last 2 pics


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the pics! I got to see like 2 minutes of it.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

I ended up going in and caught the whole thing.. really some thing.. you all see the MSP Charger and BPD's 07 Vic ... it was a good parade


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

Why are there storm troopers in a St. Patrick's Day Parade?

Is Vader Irish?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the pics, robinlow.


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

I got a pic of some Boston mounted police on Boston.com!

-> link <-


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

good pix rl


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

indeed


----------

